# Love your Reef!



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey Guys/Gals,

We have been bustin our bolts to bring you the Best of the Best Reef LEDs made with the Finest and Highest Quality Parts!

This new LED system is made with you in mind!

ONLY at Bright Aquatics can you find "True Spectrum" Reef LED systems! 
We are using the only six wavelength colors your reef will ever need to show off its brilliant Show peice colors! 
True Spec also brought along its little Brother & Sister for the Pico lover in us all, at amazing prices!

Enough talk, here is the detials!








Specifications: 
Model # TS6TF 
Light type - Par 38 
Socket Type - E27/E26 
Shell Type - Black Thin Fin Design 
Total led - 18w (12x3w)
Voltage range 85 - 265 
Beam angle - 90º (30°/60°/120° also avalable)
Epistar LED Chipset 
True Spectrum Color 
2x 4500k Neutral White
4x 455nm Royal Blue 
2x 470nm Cool Blue 
1x 495nm Turquoise 
1x 660nm Deep Red 
2x 410nm Pure Violet 
NOT Dimmable 
50,000hrs, 3 years warranty

^^Pre Order Price $115.00^^









Specifications:
Model # PI3CTF 
Light type - Par 30 
Socket Type - E27/E26 
Shell Type - Black Thin Fin Design 
Total led - 10.5w(7x3w) 
Voltage range 85 - 265
Beam angle - 60º 
Epistar LED Chipset 
Pico Special Spectrum 
3x 4500k Neutral White 
3x 455nm Royal Blue 
1x 470nm Cool Blue 
NOT Dimmable 
50,000hrs, 3 years warranty

^^Pre Order Price $65.00^^

Specifications: 
Model # PI3VTF 
Light type - Par 30 
Socket Type - E27/E26 
Shell Type - Black Thin Fin Design 
Total led - 10.5w(7x3w) 
Voltage range 85 - 265 
Beam angle - 60º 
Epistar LED Chipset 
Pico Antics Spectrum 
3x 4500k Neutral White 
3x 455nm Royal Blue 
1x 410nm Pure Violet 
NOT Dimmable 
50,000hrs, 3 years warranty

^^Pre Order Price $65.00^^

Pre Orders take about 3 weeks to have yours in your hands! To Order Now or for any questions, Please Contact us via www.brightaquatics.com contact form or [email protected] for an accurate shipping time!

Thanks
Josiah


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok guys/gals ive got a bunch of orders in now, get your name on the list and your going to have the very best quality lights around. Top knotch reef lights that are plug n play dont get any better.

perfect for pico/nano/mid sized and even full blown reefs 70+

Just need a few more orders and can get them built. 50+ bulbs are required to bring these Amazing lights in. Last light you will need for the next 8+ years


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Just a heads up, if anyone is doing last min shopping, our partner forty fathoms does have about 12 24w Dimmable Full Spectrum bulbs left in stock!

found here http://www.fortyfathoms.net/par-38-full-spectrum-led/

$88.50. and 2 day FREE Shipping! Order today and gets yours in two days!


----------

